# عسل مانوكا +20 /+25/+30 علاج مثالي لعدة أمراض من الوكيل الحصري للمنتج 0535093953



## الغروووب (30 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​ 
الأن عسل مانوكا يصلك أين ما كنت بسعر لم يسبق له مثيل وبفائدة لصحتك بأذن الله 

بفضل من الله الأن نحن الوكيل الوحيد بالمملكة لشركة النحلة الملكية ( Royal bee )
 
العسل مفحوص ومصرح بيعه من هيئة الغذاء والدواء بالمملكة العربية السعودية​
















 
ماهو عسل مانوكا ؟ Manuka Houny​ 
عسل مانوكا هو نوع من أنواع العسل التي لم يجدو له مثيل من في العسل بخواصة الطبيعية التي يمتلكها وهذا النوع لا يوجد الا بدولة نيوزيلندا و بعض مدن استراليا يستخلص من زهرة مانوكا البرية وشجرة الشاي (ليبتوزبيرموم سكوباريوم) ودولة نيوزيلندا غنية عن التعريف بأطبيعتها .​ 
إستخراج العسل :
عسل المانوكا هو صافي ، نقي ، طبيعي ، غير مبستر ،مشتق من الأزهار التي في البراري ، لم يزرع نبت طبيعياً في نيوزيلاندا "
ولم تستخدم الحرارة والبسترة في إنتاجة وإستخلاصة الأن الحرارة تؤثربشكل مباشر على الخواص الفريدة للعسل 
مايميز عسل مانوكا عن غيره من أنواع العسل ؟​ 
الذي يميز هذا النوع هو العامل الفريد ( الاكتف Active)الذي بدورة يكافح أنواع البكتيريا ​ 

ماهي فوائد هذا العسل وأستتخدماته ؟​ 
فوائد هذا العسل وأستخدماته بأذن الله ​ 





لا ينصح بأستخدام العسل للحامل لقوة مفعولة وأيضاً لا ينصح بتناولة للأطفال من هم دون عمر سنه 
ولمن يعاني من أحد هذة الاعراض وفي نفس الوقت هو مصاب بمرض السكر يستطيع أستخدام العسل ولاكن بكمية أقل 
( ملعقة أو ملعقتين باليوم حسب القدرة)​ 
ولا يخفى على الجميع أن الأمر بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وأنما كل ماهو علاج في هذه الدنيا بأمر من أمره سبحانة وما على الشخص ألا الفعل بألاسباب .​ 
قال تعالى ​ 
(يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ)​ 


سمعنا أنه يوجد أنواع من هذا العسل مصنفه تحت +5 & 10+ & 15+ & 20+ & 25+&30+ ماهو الفرق بين هذة الأنواع ؟​ 
نعم هناك أصناف من عسل مانوكا وكلما زاد الرقم المصنف كلما دل على زيادة فعالية العامل الفريد (مكافحة البكتيريا والميكروبات ) وزاد سعر العسل​ 
يتحوي عسل مانوكا الأكتف ( النشط) على انزيم يسمى أوكسيديز الجلوكوز يضيف إلى مضادة البكتيريا يمكن أن تظل نشطة داخل الجروح أو تحت الضمادات لأنها لا تعتمد على الأكسجين.​ 
كيف يمكننا الحصول على أفضل النتائج بعد عون الله ؟​ 
يتم أستخدام عسل مانوكا مثل أي نوع عسل أخر وللحصول على أفضل النتائج بأذن الله اخذ ملعقه على الريق في الصباح الباكر وقت تكون فيه المعدة خالية من الطعام وأخذه قبل الغداء والعشاء بساعة أو ساعتين وأخذ ملعقة قبل النوم أذا رغب الشخص في ذلك .​ 
ماهو حجم العلبة الواحدة وأي الأنواع الموجدة لديكم ؟​ 
لدينا حجم نصف كيلو ( 500 جرام) لنوع +20 و+25
وحجم ربع كيلو (250 جرام) لنوع 30+
هل العسل مضمون100% ؟​ 
نضمن فعالية العسل بناء على مالدينا وتأكدنا منه قبل أيصاله لكم ولدينا شهادات تحليل تثبت ذلك​ 
ومن قام بشراء العسل وأجراء له تحليل في أحد المختبرات المعتمدة بالمملكة ووجد أنه ليس صافي 100% وأن نسبة العامل الفريد أقل من 20 . سندفع له تكاليف التحليل مع أسترجاع مبلغة كامل .​ 
والذي دعانا لقول ذلك 
كان سؤالي للأحد العاملين في تجارة العسل بنيوزيلندا ؟​ 
هل العسل مضمون 100% ؟
فأجابني قأئلأ
لم أتفاجأ بسؤالك كونك من المملكة العربية السعودية لأن لديكم أنواع من العسل المضاف أليه بعض السكر أو أشياء أخرى والذي يصلكم من الصين ومن دول أخرى ثم أجاب بنعم مضمون 100%
وقال نحن لدينا نظام قوي قي هذا الخصوص لأن الحكومة لدينا تزور المناحل ثلاث مرات على الأقل خلال السنة بأوقات مجهولة لفحص المناحل والعسل . أنتهى​ 
ومن وجهة نظري القصيرة 
أنهم ليسو بحاجة لغش العسل لأن الله سبحانه أعطاهم أراضي خضراء مليئة بالورود والازهار طوال العام فالذي سبب الغشش الموجد لدينا بالمملكة والخليج هو شح في الاماكن الطبيعية المليئة بالورود والأزهار لكي يمكن للنحل أنتاج عسل بكمية أوفر . ​ 
ماهو مذاق هذا العسل ولونه ؟​ 
مذاق هذا النوع من العسل مذاق فريد من نوعه لذيذ وقوي في طعمه وستلاحظ ما أقصده بقوي عند تجربتك له . 
بعض من جرب والحمد لله الكثير يثني على جودة العسل وفعاليته​


































































 
ماهي أسعاركم ؟​ 
أسعارنا هي المفاجأه لك أخي القارىء لأنه مقاربة جداً للسعر المتاح لمن هو متواجد بنيوزيلندا او من يريد شراء نفس النوعية من نفس الشركة ويمكنك البحث والتأكد بنفسك من ذلك ​ 
السعر للعلبة الواحدة 20+ ( 500 جرام) 220 ريال فقط ​ 
السعر للعلبة الواحدة 25+ ( 500 جرام) 270 ريال فقط 
السعر للعلبة الواحدة 30+ ( 250 جرام) 260 ريال فقط ​

أسعار خاصة للطلبات الجملة ​ 

30+ أعلى درجات الاكتف المتوفر حالياً في هذا العسل ولا يوجد أكثر من ذلك حالياً ومتوفر لدينا فقط​ 
وتأكد أخي القارىْ أنك لن تحصل على هذة الأسعار ألا لدينا وربما نحن الاقل بالمملكة وسنسعى جاهدين لتوفيره بأقل من هذا السعر ولاكن هذه أمكانياتنا هذا الوقت .​ 

*** الأسعار لا تشمل الشحن 
الشحن عن طريق شركة فيدكس بتكلفة 35 ريال سعر الشحن مخفضة جداً السعر الاصلي للشحن عن طريق فيدكس ب 120 ريال .
بعد أن عرفنا هذا كله نريد أن نعرف كيف نحصل على هذا ؟​ 
أتصل على جوال رقم / 0535093953




الان خدمة الواتس أب متاحة على نفس الرقم لاستقبال أستفساراتك وطلباتكم ​ 
ولمن أراد أن يرسل رسالة بالطلب نستقبل ذلك​​ 
يتم تحويل المبلغ على حساب البنكي الراجحي -الاهلي وبعد ذلك سيتم أرسال الطلب 
سوف يصل الطلب لباب بيتك أو عملك بأذن الله خلال 24 -72 ساعة من وقت تحويل المبلغ ​
موقعنا الالكتروني www.manukahoneyksa.com للأطلاع على تجارب العملاء وجميع التفاصيل التي تهمك ​ 
مقرنا الرئيسي بالرياض ​

محامص وعطارة قهوة العميد 
الروضة شارع أبي سعيد الخدري (الكهرباء) بعد مستوصف الهنوف الطبي .​ 
وأيضا نوفره لدى 

1- سوبر ماركت البندري 24ساعة 
مخرج 8 طريق الدمام شارع الصحابة بعد قاعة الذكريات
الوصف 
الاستمرار بطريق الخدمة بعد الرجوع من أشارة الفحص الدوري تجي قاعة اليخت يمين وبعد الجامع الثاني يجي شارع الصحابة يمين شارع سيدين الاستمرار بهذا الشارع تقريباً كيلو نص تجي السوبر ماركت على يدك اليمين .

2- دار الهيل 
مخرج 15 طريق المية (طريق الامير سعد بن عبدالرحمن الاول) مقابل مركز الهرم التجاري مجمع سكاي مول المحل دار الهيل يسار البوابة رقم 2 .

3- سوبر ماركت ريتاج السوق 
حي الاندلس شارع حفصة بنت عمر بالقرب من الرياض مول ومدارس شمس الاهلية .​



أعطر التحايا لكم​


----------

